# one of lifes curve balls.....



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

:cloud:Today my world stoped, woke up, kissed my girl, told her I lover her, and went to work and everything was fine. At 8:00 am I get a txt from my girl that says: Joshua Im leaving, and im going back home to be closer to my parents. I live in Shore Acres, and her parents live in Wharton, about an hour away. We have been together for almost 4 years, she's lived with me for 2 years and everything was fine. The first year I drove to Wharton EVERY weekend to be with her and we were perfect together. The second year she makes a leap of faith and moves in with me here in Shore acres. We drove to Wharton to see her parents EVERY weekend, everything was fine. The third year I had a good talk with her and told her, LOOK we need to stop going to wharton so much, im sick of it, and she agreed to go every other weekend, so we did and everything was fine. I then had a talk to her about 2 months ago about every other weekend is still too much can we cut back just a little? she finaly came to that agreement. Now that were good again, she wants a new house, a baby, and to get married I agreed. Then today she just drops a bomb on me saying that she just cant stand being this far away from her parents, and she moving back, basicly walking out on me. I have known this girl for 20 years, her brother was my best friend when I was 10 years old, and her dad was my little league basball coach, our parents are friends as well, they also grew up together. Me and her dad are currently in a band together. I though everything was just fine, and that I found my soul mate. I guess im not her #1 priority and that being with her parents is. It really breaks my heart to lose this woman, I lover her to death. Words cant explain the pain I feel in my heart right now. Will it get better? I need some prayers... soory for the long sob story, I just need to talk to somone. Thanks guys


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

sorry to hear that bud but everything happens for a reason


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Bad situation, prayer to you!

Maybe up to her parents to cut the umbilical cord. what is their take? What will she do when they move into the retirement village or worse?

At this point you have showed your cards over the 20 years so there likely isn't anything you can say.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> sorry to hear that bud but everything happens for a reason


X2


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Kick her to the curb....sounds like she cant stay off the teet


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mabye her folks will talk some sense into her. My wife had a tough time breaking off from her sisters. They were like peas in a pod. It wasn't until after people in our church basically mentored her and counseled her that she began to see she would never have a healthy relationship with me or anybody else if she couldn't learn to put God 1st, Spouse 2nd, kids 3rd, etc. Pray about it. God doesn't make mistakes.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you guys,I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Not trying to be harsh, but if being around her parents is really her reason for leaving, you might want to reconsider how often you can stomach driving a couple of hours a couple of times a month. I know that when I was a kid my parents drove from San Antonio to just outside of College Station every other weekend or more to be with her parents. Sounds like you might be being a little selfish, It's gotta work for both parties, trust me I've been married for 32 years & it gets tough at times, but it's worth it


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Blackgar said:


> Not trying to be harsh, but if being around her parents is really her reason for leaving, you might want to reconsider how often you can stomach driving a couple of hours a couple of times a month. I know that when I was a kid my parents drove from San Antonio to just outside of College Station every other weekend or more to be with her parents. Sounds like you might be being a little selfish, It's gotta work for both parties, trust me I've been married for 32 years & it gets tough at times, but it's worth it


You've been married longer than you've been alive


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Trust me I'm not 25, way more than double that !


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Blackgar said:


> Not trying to be harsh, but if being around her parents is really her reason for leaving, you might want to reconsider how often you can stomach driving a couple of hours a couple of times a month. I know that when I was a kid my parents drove from San Antonio to just outside of College Station every other weekend or more to be with her parents. Sounds like you might be being a little selfish, It's gotta work for both parties, *trust me I've been married for 32 years* & it gets tough at times, but it's worth it


Your age says 25....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Does she drive and own a car? Any reason she can not make the trip once or twice a month on her own? Does she work or have a hobby or does she sit around waiting on you to come home everyday?

I would not give up on her. Only you can make that decision. The question is really; What would you not do to keep her in your life?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My MIL visited our house EVERY day for 30 years (we lived about a mile apart).. She WOULD scoot out at the first sign of me coming home every day. I loved the old lady but it sure got old..AND after her husband died and she started to deteriorate..she moved in WITH US!!!!.. Not too bad the first ten years..but the last five years with Alzheimers was hell on earth.. 

My advice ???....run like hell....you can't break that umbilical cord between some mothers and daughters...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Consider if one of her parents might be sick and need care taking.???


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

If there is any positive to this, consider what if you had been married a couple of years with a couple of kids and then she makes this decision. Very sorry for you man..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

If the real reason is that she wants to be closer to her parents and you love her? Then man, let her see her parents more. Twice a month is not much. If she wants to see them more let her go by herself and you go fishing or something.

The question is, what is the real reason?

What is up with telling you this via a text message? She is not showing you much respect or maybe she felt this was the best way.

It is hard for strangers to give the best advice because we do not know all the details.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

She has a bf down there.....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like she loves her parents and likes to see them often...what's wrong with that ?

It ain't all about you dude....


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well, sorry to hear this man. I don't have any advice. Im just reading this thread, and you know this is 2cool, and hoping black jack hasn't posted cause you know what he's gonna ask.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry but you need to find the real reason she has left.. Maybe she is tired of waiting on you. Sounds like she wants a home and family and you aint playing the game.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

finkikin said:


> Your age says 25....


I can vouch he is older than 25...

john


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

After I got married we looked for a new home and found one just a few miles from my mother-in-law. For awhile I had to drive further to work but I took a transfer to be closer to home. My mother-in-law took care of our first child during the day while we worked. The kids are grown and on their own but my mother-in-law is getting up in age so being close to her really makes things easier. Give it some time and see how it goes but consider making some changes.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

There's always two sides to a story but working with what we have..... 

She made a decision.... you can't make decisions for her..... she has to be the one to realize she F'd up and if not it was never to be. Leave her alone and move on with your life. If it was meant to be she will let you know she wants to come back. Truth be told, its usually after you've moved on with your life and hook up with another girl. 

If after 4 years she decided to move out, forgetabouther.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Sounds like more to the story*

My wife of 25 years still calls her parents 4-5 times a week or they call her. We used to visit monthly - 2 hour drive. They also visit us 5-6 times a year. We make it work. It seems to me that it is not just the lack of visits to her parents that are making your relationship with your lady crumble. Talk to her and find out the REAL reason - Good luck and remember that there are millions of fish in the sea. As others have mentioned, there is a reason this is happening now - you may not understand it for many years but things happen for a reason. Endeavor to Persevere young man.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't understand why if she left to go be with her mom and dad why was she agreeing to not see them less and less instead of sayn I dont agree I must see them....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

There's more to the story bud. Keep your head up, it gets better.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a woman
They all are hard to figure out due to hormonal cycles and emotions
God put them here to drive men nuts
Good luck but this just leaving sounds fishy or something she's been planning a while and you haven't noticed

There's an old saying 
You can't love her if you can't let her go
:brew2:


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, there is no other reason, she just cant seperate from her parents. She told me that if she wants do be able to ge see her parents after work then she should be able to. I would be more than willing to go with her more if she would just stay here. Her words "I will just be happy back home" I just dont know what to do..... She has been crying all day saying this is the hardest decision she ever had to make.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wake up man you have fooled around too long and left her uncertain as to her future. She wants a home and family. Either get in or get out. Thats what she is trying to get across to you.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

mustangeric said:


> sorry to hear that bud but everything happens for a reason


x3


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm one of those that thinks there is more to the story. I married my wife when she was 17 & have drug her all over LA & TX. In July it will be 44 years. If she wants mom, let her have her, & get on with your life. But, just to be honest, I think it's someone besides mom.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

So are you saying that she has put her foot down and chose being close to her parents over being with you? As tough as it may be, I'm pretty sure I know what I would do.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Did you confirm the text was meant for you?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

What is she 12...do her parents still do her laundry and pay her bills.I don't see how a adult does this. Most,and I mean MOST people are ready to fly the coop and do their own thing in there late teens early 20's. She has some other issues. I don't mean to sound crude,but she's way to dependant on visiting her parents,to put her personal life on hold.

You don't walk away from your relationship,that you've been happy in to see your parents more often. I could understand if it was her kids. Just doesn't add up.

Regardless,as mentioned before, Things happen for a reason. I wish you luck and peace with the situation, I know it's a tuff one.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

baitbuckett said:


> Thanks for the input guys, there is no other reason, she just cant seperate from her parents. She told me that if she wants do be able to ge see her parents after work then she should be able to. I would be more than willing to go with her more if she would just stay here. Her words "I will just be happy back home" I just dont know what to do..... She has been crying all day saying this is the hardest decision she ever had to make.


If that is the hardest decision she has to make, brother, I'm sorry, but, let her leave.
My girl made harder decisions prior to and after we were married that I just couldn't find an answer to.
A strong woman is needed to back a "strong" man.
Yep, I said it. My "supporting" cast is my rock.
It hurts, I've been there with the wrong one also. Luckily like you I didn't marry her.
The hurt will subside, I promise.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

baitbuckett said:


> :cloud:Today my world stoped, woke up, kissed my girl, told her I lover her, and went to work and everything was fine. *At 8:00 am I get a txt from my girl *that says: Joshua Im leaving, and im going back home to be closer to my parents.


 OK, I am all for modern technology and use text myself.

I cannot comprehend how a text is an appropriate means of communicating this particular message.

I don't know the young lady so I will hesitate to comment further about character. I'd just ask you to consider if you believe this relationship deserved a text to end it.

Without knowing all the delicate details, my instinct says to back off, have a cordial exchange of messages if you feel that is appropriate and let Mother Time tell you what to do long term.

Wow. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Call her father and ask him what the deal is. If all it takes to fix it would be for her to see them more...that's easy.

TH


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent, hope things can be worked out.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Call her father and ask him what the deal is. If all it takes to fix it would be for her to see them more...that's easy.
> 
> TH


 I started to suggest this as well. If you have the relationship with the parents and they are honest, you may find the magic answer with this phone call. Hopefully, you have established a relationship with them that they will be totally truthful with you.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

there's a great country song in there somewhere.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

M8



> i have known this girl for 20 years, her brother was my best friend when i was 10 years old, and her dad was my little league basball coach, our parents are friends as well, they also grew up together. Me and her dad are currently in a band together.


th


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

There is more to this story, you may not know what it is, but there is more. A grown *** woman doesn't leave the love of their life to be closer to their parents, when they live an hour away. JMHO but...I bet I'm right. 

I'm not trying to incinuate you have done anything wrong. People change. Good luck. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> M8
> 
> th


Yeah, I hear ya and saw that. Where I was going is if they can be brutally honest if there is something he needs to know, that's just in his best interest to stand down..........at least for now.

For all of us speculators, who knows what other intangibles are out there that might lead us to ill informed advice.

Don't sound like fun on any level to me.

I might go hug my wife.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

In my experience, anytime a gal I was dating was indecisive or wishy washy there was always something underneath that was uncovered at a later date. In your case it could be anything. 

She is saying she wants to be with her parents. In your heart, you believe she is being truthful. You believe she is not being wishy washy and has made a decision. 

If this is the case and you truly believe it, respect that decision and grant her that wish. The best thing you can do is man up and give her what she wants.

This will likely be one of the hardest things you have ever done in your life. With age it gets easier, trust me.

You need to employ the "Moving Train Theory!" You my friend are a moving train, people like to jump on moving trains. A moving train is going to make things happen. Stay positive, move forward and even date others. Don't think for a second that she won't go on a date at some point.

This will all work out in the end.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Why not move to Wharton?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry about that man. If if was that big of a deal she could go visit them in her own now and then. Something else is up, I have been there more than once. Don't let it ruin you, keep your head up.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Why not move to Wharton?


Ugh, no don't do that. People move away from Wharton not to it.



Sorry, couldn't resist.

TH


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you truly love her, set her free...

If she comes back, you will already have moved, & she won't know where to find you!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

My best friend ended up getting a divorce because of this very reason. He lived in Corpus and her parents lived in Laredo. Every weekend they would have to drive to Laredo. Sometimes she would end up just staying there for several days and he would come back without her. After seeing how this plays out with someone who will not separate from her parents I say this is a good thing. Better to know now before getting married and having kids like my buddy.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Sucks she left but do you really want to ask a bunch of guys to feel for you on a fishing forum? Not trying to be harsh but everyone has crappy break ups. Now go tag some new ***


----------



## txduckhntr (Jun 10, 2012)

I think with the time and love that you have invested into this relationship it is worth driving down there and talking to her about it. It may not changer her answer, but if she is truly that upset about it - there must be doubt on her part that it is the right decision. 

I say have a beer with dad, if you made his little girl happy he will shoot straight with you.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Call her father and ask him what the deal is. If all it takes to fix it would be for her to see them more...that's easy.
> 
> TH


This is excellent advice.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

sorry man, it does get better though. go find you another woman to forget about this one and in time you will see why this happened...from experience things happen for the better most times


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Been there done that....my advice, run. You'll thank yourself many times over later on. Lifes too short as it is. Like others have said everything happens for a reason...thank goodness it was now instead of later after kids and all are in the picture....its extremely tough then when **** like this happens because it affects the kiddos as well.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hate to say it, but I hope there isn't more in Wharton than her family.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Call her father? Does he need the father to confirm she left him? This is a grown woman we're talking about right? 

Look, if the girl choose her family over you its time for you to let that sink in. The best thing you can do is to not call, text, or communicate with her at all at this time. If there's any chance of it working out she'll initiate the contact. I'm sure you think you can "talk her into" making some kinda of arrangement to get back together but trust me on this, it will not work if she doesn't make that decision on her own. 

The sooner you stop chasing her the faster you will know the answers.


(Days of Our lives 2cool style)


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

So... you only have to buy beer for one now?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude, move to Wharton, (assuming she's worth it).


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

mud minner said:


> Kick her to the curb....sounds like she cant stay off the teet


Exactly. I'm a little rough around the edges, but I would have sent a text back that said, "Bye."

Me and my ex (together over 4 years) told me on the phone one time, "It's over then...." I said, "Ok, bye." Haven't spoken to her since Feb. 12th 2009. Plan on never talking to her again.

She seems clingy. Move on. Forget about her. You'll look back years from now and feel stupid if you let this bring you down for very long.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I hate to say this but I would bet dollars to donuts she is seeing someone else. She is using her parents as an excuse.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I see two ways of looking at this. If you still want her then work on it. Do whatever it takes to keep her. The other way I see is that she is choosing her family over you. Her choice could show how she really feels about you.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I know you love her, but if she's that dependent on her parents you will probably always have problems with that relationship.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree with fwood wader....what you recognized as a curve ball is really a screwball..Women try to let men down easy by using a neutral excuse(her parents). I do not know your girl and have no right to judge her.As time goes on I think the real reason and her parents version wont be the same.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

stdreb27 said:


> Dude, move to Wharton, (assuming she's worth it).


Wharton isn't worth it


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

mud minner said:


> You've been married longer than you've been alive


****, talk about robbing the cradle! Hahahaha! Sorry, just had to..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for that situation.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

if you don't let her go, you'd wish you would have a few years down the road.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If you love her then go get her.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If you love her, set her free. If she don't come back, hunt her down and kill her!
Sorry, just couldn't help but blurt that out. It's an old sayin that was said lots when I was younger.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> There is more to this story, you may not know what it is, but there is more. A grown *** woman doesn't leave the love of their life to be closer to their parents, when they live an hour away. JMHO but...I bet I'm right.
> 
> I'm not trying to incinuate you have done anything wrong. People change. Good luck. My prayers are with you.


This is what I was thinking...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

some girls just can't be away from their parents. when i hear about stories like this, i think of Major Payne when he says, maybe what he needs if for you to pop your t** out of his mouth and let the boy grow up. i had a girlfriend who moved back home to be with her parents. i'd go visit thinking, hey, i'm in town, she'll want to hang out with me, but nope, it was always, well we can go with my parents here, then to my family's place here, blah blah blah. this was a 25 year old woman, who was so attached to the hip, i just stopped going to see her and broke it off. 

it's tough man, but you'll live. take this time to figure out what you want to do, better your life, enjoy your weekends and move on!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Reasons to let her go:
1. She broke up with you in a text after being together four years. 
2. She can't cut the cord from mamma and mamma will be in your business forever. 
3. There is no way in hell I'd move to Wharton. They couldn't even keep a Chili's in business down there. Unless you are a cotton farmer, stay where you are
4. She probably has something more than mamma and daddy pulling her down there.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*This thread is useless without pictures...*

Just sayin'


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

back when my youngest stepson lived in Madisonville, I drove to pick him up from dallas every friday night, then back to drop him of on Sundays, 600 plus iles a weekend, to make my ex happy. sometimes you have to do things for them that are a pain for you in order to keep them happy.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

> Call her father? Does he need the father to confirm she left him? This is a grown woman we're talking about right?
> 
> Look, if the girl choose her family over you its time for you to let that sink in. The best thing you can do is to not call, text, or communicate with her at all at this time. If there's any chance of it working out she'll initiate the contact. I'm sure you think you can "talk her into" making some kinda of arrangement to get back together but trust me on this, it will not work if she doesn't make that decision on her own.
> 
> ...


QFT.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The words to the old song are so true ... "a man shall leave his mother and a woman leave her home, they shall travel on to where the two shall be as one ... and there is love."

Anyone that puts their parents ahead of you is someone to run from as fast as you can, you will ALWAYS play second fiddle in their heart. And they aren't marriage material. How can they "forsake all others" if they don't place you at the top of the heap to begin with?

Tough as it is now, and as bad as it hurts, maybe you should thank your lucky stars. It sounds like you were done a huge favor and future hurt and pain has been avoided.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Call her father? Does he need the father to confirm she left him? This is a grown woman we're talking about right?


Yea he and her father are friends and are in a band together. He should be able to get a straight answer from him.

No go back to watching your soap operas.

TH


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Funny how things change.

When my wife and I were first married, I could definitely see it as a problem if she were insisting on visiting her parents each and every weekend.

Now after 24 years of marriage, I could only be so lucky if she decided to leave every weekend to go see them !!!! 

Would give me more time to hunt and fish :brew:

Funny how perspective changes everything.

Good luck to you, hope it all works out.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Funny how things change.
> 
> When my wife and I were first married, I could definitely see it as a problem if she were insisting on visiting her parents each and every weekend.
> 
> ...


Pastor said the first year you're married you want to just eat 'em up....the next year, you wish you would have.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

jeffscout said:


> Reasons to let her go:
> 1. She broke up with you in a text after being together four years.
> 2. She can't cut the cord from mamma and mamma will be in your business forever.
> 3. There is no way in hell I'd move to Wharton. They couldn't even keep a Chili's in business down there. Unless you are a cotton farmer, stay where you are
> 4. She probably has something more than mamma and daddy pulling her down there.


^^^^^^^This
Actions speak louder than words. I am no expert on women, but when I am trying to figure out what one is up to, I pay attention her actions and not to her words.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Love will make you do things you do not want to do. Sometimes it will make you not like yourself afterwards. Search your heart with your head and make sure you understand all there is to a situation and are you making the right decision. Spirit mentioned "forsake all others" and ask yourself does she love you like you love her. Will her love last forever and the same goes for you.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Something nobody has asked....In the words of Ron White( A well respected Texan, I might add) How much money do the parents have and is she the only child?

No age is given here and you really do not say she loves you the way you do her, sooooo....I don't buy the parents thing...However, I will give you the benefit of doubt on the "other" thing...I believe you would know, or maybe you do not want to "know?"

btw, the first part was a joke...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

good luck man. hard women are good to find.. I think she'll get some sense into her. an hour drive is nothing. she could visit daily if she wanted to..

A


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

spirit said:


> Pastor said the first year you're married you want to just eat 'em up....the next year, you wish you would have.


True and funny!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Run Forrest, Run!!!!


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Whatever you do, for god sakes don't move to Wharton and/or repeatedly contact her trying persuade her back. If she does come back to your convincing, it will only be putting off the inevitable. 

Everything happens for a reason. Stay strong and move on. 

In my past experience, when the ex dumped me after eight yrs (hs/college) bc "she didn't know what she wanted"...there was someone else. I'm not saying, I'm just saying...

Be glad it happened now and not after you got married and had kids.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

She a facebook fan? 
Here's some food for thought...

*BRIFFAULT'S LAW:
*
The female, not the male, determines all the conditions of the animal family. Where the female can derive no benefit from association with the male, no such association takes place.

There are a few corollaries I would add:

Past benefit provided by the male does not provide for continued or future association.

Any agreement where the male provides a current benefit in return for a promise of future association is null and void as soon as the male has provided the benefit (see corollary 1)

A promise of future benefit has limited influence on current/future association, with the influence inversely proportionate to the length of time until the benefit will be given and directly proportionate to the degree to which the female trusts the male (which is not bloody likely).


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe if it's true love... she will miss you...


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have no clue as to what to say to you, as I am in a much younger relationship, but if I would have to say anything I would say try to stay as calm as possible and talk with her


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

mud minner said:


> Kick her to the curb....sounds like she cant stay off the teet


Maybe but it sounds like both of you are relatively young. Heart break hurts for awhile. Sometimes it seem like a very long while. Give her space and be patient and sweet. If she comes back, you will both know it is meant to be. If not, move on!

I recommend against changing your desires to suit hers. If y'all can't agree on something as simple as time spent with her parents or away from her parents, because no matter what you do it makes one of you unhappy, I'd say you're both best served by going your separate ways.

Some women (& men) don't figure out that mommy & daddy should not be the center of their universe until they are in their 40's. Some never figure it out.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Brilliant!*



Holmes said:


> She a facebook fan?
> Here's some food for thought...
> 
> *BRIFFAULT'S LAW:
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken. :headknock


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Obviously she loves Mommy & Daddy more than she loves you, and after 4 years she breaks it off with at text message while you are at work?.. The way she broke it off says a lot about her. Walk away and don't look back.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

fastpitch said:


> Obviously she loves Mommy & Daddy more than she loves you, and after 4 years she breaks it off with at text message while you are at work?.. The way she broke it off says a lot about her. Walk away and don't look back.


A fastpitch comment should not be allowed on a curve ball thread.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't read anything past page 1. She did it by text? Thank your lucky stars it happened before you got married. There's only one way to get over a woman and that's to go out and get you another one. Cookoff is this weekend. Get started!!!


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

THis is Josh's brother.. For the people on here giving him positive feedback thanks! For the ones making funny jokes, please consider what you say before saying it. My bro is the type of person who looks for the good in everyone vs the bad, like myself of many others of you on here possibly. So, please dont write dumb things and negative things to someone who is already down. And to the person writing "that is robbing the cradle" or "stop being selfish move to wharton" dont write that junk. To clarify some things, my bro and his girlfriend are both in their 30's, so neither are kids... She is not seeing someone else, she is simply not happy unless living with her parents. (i know pretty creepy right) So, to my bro, like many others on here have said do what makes you happy. I say RUN and dont look back if you think she would ever pull this BS on you again. I'm close to my parents but i certainly dont want to live with them... So anyway, do what makes you happy. And moving to wharton is a terrible idea. No offense to any of you who may live there. I'm sure is a decent place to live if you are a farmer or something. No real jobs there and it takes a real job to have a real boat. No real boat no happy.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

She is not happy, does not love you any longer, wants something different, wants more, etc.... the reason could be anything. While she may be close to her family it is only an excuse to leave you. 


Consider it over and move on with your life. No reason to try to figure out why she made the choice.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

mud minner said:


> She has a bf down there.....


THIS!! A woman won't leave unless she has someone to fall back on emotionally .. I've been through it several times when I was younger. Do a little snooping . Check her text messages and face book .


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> A fastpitch comment should not be allowed on a curve ball thread.


 I had a heckuva curveball! The older I get, the better it was.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

finchinzo said:


> So, to my bro, like many others on here have said do what makes you happy. I say RUN and dont look back if you think she would ever pull this BS on you again.


I've read all ten pages now. Please allow me to quote the great Steve Wariner here:

"It's no good to pretend, It won't happen again, Cause it'll happen again."

Like I said before. Cookoff starts Thursday night. It's like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

finchinzo said:


> THis is Josh's brother.. For the people on here giving him positive feedback thanks! For the ones making funny jokes, please consider what you say before saying it. My bro is the type of person who looks for the good in everyone vs the bad, like myself of many others of you on here possibly. So, please dont write dumb things and negative things to someone who is already down. And to the person writing "that is robbing the cradle" or "stop being selfish move to wharton" dont write that junk. To clarify some things, my bro and his girlfriend are both in their 30's, so neither are kids... She is not seeing someone else, she is simply not happy unless living with her parents. (i know pretty creepy right) So, to my bro, like many others on here have said do what makes you happy. I say RUN and dont look back if you think she would ever pull this BS on you again. I'm close to my parents but i certainly dont want to live with them... So anyway, do what makes you happy. And moving to wharton is a terrible idea. No offense to any of you who may live there. I'm sure is a decent place to live if you are a farmer or something. No real jobs there and it takes a real job to have a real boat. No real boat no happy.


When you air your laundry on such a forum, you better have thick skin. IIRC, the "robbing the cradle" comment was not for the OP, merely two other guys poking fun at each other. I wish your bro the best, but I think both of you might be fooling yourself.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, after this revelation, I say move on down the road...In your 30s and she still hangin on to moms apron..."IF" this is true (nobody else) just think of life after getting married...If you have children, who do you think will raise them and "really" run the family?....

If you are right, let her go...If "SHE" comes back, fine(?).....Via Con Dios............


ps: what the above poster said, or do not post...simple


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep*



SlickWillie said:


> When you air your laundry on such a forum, you better have thick skin. IIRC, the "robbing the cradle" comment was not for the OP, merely two other guys poking fun at each other. I wish your bro the best, but I think both of you might be fooling yourself.


Agreed, if you want to start calling people out read everything first!


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like to thank all of the positive comments that you guys have put.This input has really helped me through this whole situation. As we all Know my girl Jenny left with all of her things,and was out of The house yesterday. I have been through a miserable storm of emotional hell since mondy, can't eat, can't sleep, and basically, can't even function. Today Jenny called me at 8 am and basically tells me she has made a huge mistake, and that last night at her parents house, she saw her parents doing their everyday routine, and that they have their own life. She could not stop thinking about us together, and wanted the same thing that her parents have. She told me she didn't find the happyness in Wharton that she thought she would, she is miserable, and she will do whatever it takes for us to be together. I am what makes her happy, being with me is what she wants, she will do whatever it takes.This was a wake up call for both of us, and after endless prayers searching for answers, Jenny is coming back home. It's going to be nice to have her back.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Run Forrest run


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I wish ya'll the best. It's not easy, no one said it would be.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

I would have held out and made her sweat it if I was gonna take her back......if she was that quick to jump ship before what's to say she won't again


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

emotional creatures I tell you. good luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mud minner said:


> I would have held out and made her sweat it if I was gonna take her back......if she was that quick to jump ship before what's to say she won't again


as said below, emotional creatures we are. I felt the same way 13 years ago when psycho ***** decided to call it quits. It was lucky for me she was serious and had nothing to hold onto. Infatuation had the best of me.
Guys and gals alike make irrational decisions as well as "good" decisions when placed in these positions.
Its hard to determine where here love lies, but, is it worth waiting to determine? Only the OP can tell us that.



reeltimer said:


> emotional creatures I tell you. good luck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


That's it in a nutshell rt.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tell het to stay a few more day s to make sure thats what she really wants. Heck you might get a TEXT next week saying she is going back to wharton. Hormonal, Bipolar??? Its tough man, She should have known leaving was the wrong this. Id make her sweat it out. Remeber, it was easy to leave the first time.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

the world is full of tests,..... and we are the testee's 

so the moral of the story is.? when they leave, hold your ground!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if she doesn't have a ranch with lots of gas wells in her inheritance future, run run run. Start looking again.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

> Tell het to stay a few more day s to make sure thats what she really wants. Heck you might get a TEXT next week saying she is going back to wharton. Hormonal, Bipolar??? Its tough man, She should have known leaving was the wrong this. Id make her sweat it out. Remeber, it was easy to leave the first time.


^^^This is very sage advice.

It would've been one thing if she left with an overnight bag, but having left with all her possessions? Something smells off here. Either she is bi-polar (if so you're in for a lifetime of he** and it will end with her blaming you for her issues...or throwing you under the bus), had an emotional affair online with someone who oversold the set up he had waiting for her, or used her short term vs. long term.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

baitbuckett said:


> She told me she didn't find the happyness in Wharton that she thought she would, she is miserable, and she will do whatever it takes for us to be together.


She's 30 yrs old and in 24 hrs after leaving you with all of her posessions via a text message she came to this revelation? Wow!

Good luck to the both of you. We'll be here the next time so no need to make an appointment.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> if she doesn't have a ranch with lots of gas wells in her inheritance future, run run run. Start looking again.


Gas is worthless, trust me....oil is much better....:biggrin:


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

So no cook off?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

baitbuckett said:


> I would like to thank all of the positive comments that you guys have put.This input has really helped me through this whole situation. As we all Know my girl Jenny left with all of her things,and was out of The house yesterday. I have been through a miserable storm of emotional hell since mondy, can't eat, can't sleep, and basically, can't even function. Today Jenny called me at 8 am and basically tells me she has made a huge mistake, and that last night at her parents house, she saw her parents doing their everyday routine, and that they have their own life. She could not stop thinking about us together, and wanted the same thing that her parents have. She told me she didn't find the happyness in Wharton that she thought she would, she is miserable, and she will do whatever it takes for us to be together. I am what makes her happy, being with me is what she wants, she will do whatever it takes.This was a wake up call for both of us, and after endless prayers searching for answers, Jenny is coming back home. It's going to be nice to have her back.


I'm glad that you two have reconciled and I wish you the best, but I'm going to warn you now, baitbuckett, all women are nuts.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think she was scared and when the her folks were doing their own think she came to her senses.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I know you're getting advice from everyone of us psycho analysts, but I can't help but add my 2 cents worth as well. I'm very happy for you that you're happy and there's a possibility of this ending wonderfully. My only recommendation is to go see your spiritual adviser, whether that's a priest, pastor, or whatever, and discuss this issue. Go see a counselor and get some pre-marital counseling and understand what's causing this situation.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

baitbuckett said:


> I would like to thank all of the positive comments that you guys have put.This input has really helped me through this whole situation. As we all Know my girl Jenny left with all of her things,and was out of The house yesterday. I have been through a miserable storm of emotional hell since mondy, can't eat, can't sleep, and basically, can't even function. Today Jenny called me at 8 am and basically tells me she has made a huge mistake, and that last night at her parents house, she saw her parents doing their everyday routine, and that they have their own life. She could not stop thinking about us together, and wanted the same thing that her parents have. *She told me she didn't find the happyness in Wharton that she thought she would*, she is miserable, and she will do whatever it takes for us to be together. I am what makes her happy, being with me is what she wants, she will do whatever it takes.This was a wake up call for both of us, and after endless prayers searching for answers, Jenny is coming back home. It's going to be nice to have her back.


But you can bet your last dollar she is still looking for that happyness.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

baitbuckett said:


> I would like to thank all of the positive comments that you guys have put.This input has really helped me through this whole situation. As we all Know my girl Jenny left with all of her things,and was out of The house yesterday. I have been through a miserable storm of emotional hell since mondy, can't eat, can't sleep, and basically, can't even function. Today Jenny called me at 8 am and basically tells me she has made a huge mistake, and that last night at her parents house, she saw her parents doing their everyday routine, and that they have their own life. She could not stop thinking about us together, and wanted the same thing that her parents have. She told me she didn't find the happyness in Wharton that she thought she would, she is miserable, and she will do whatever it takes for us to be together. I am what makes her happy, being with me is what she wants, she will do whatever it takes.This was a wake up call for both of us, and after endless prayers searching for answers, Jenny is coming back home. It's going to be nice to have her back.


Good news man, good luck..

A


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

And you took her right back? Wow. You're a better man than me.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've never understood why people air it out on public forums....:spineyes:


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

The wussification of men continues...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A 2cool soap opera. You must be ate up with it. Cant sleep, cant eat, feel like hell. Must all of us have been there. It isn't fun thats for sure. One thing in life that is for sure, You can't "make" someone happy and you can't fix them. But you can sure waste a lot of time trying to. Keep us posted. Sounds like there will be more drama to come. Question -Does she not work? If not she needs a job.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> But you can bet your last dollar she is still looking for that happyness.


x2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Best way to get over a woman is to get under another one...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

big john o said:


> Best way to get over a woman is to get under another one...


Or behind


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

So, why not so her this thread! Bet she'll head back to Wharton then.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

You still with your woman? How are things going?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

She must make good sandwiches.:headknock


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd suggest you both go for counselling. I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Why are complaining about going to visit her dad once a week? If you guys are in a band you should be jamming at least once a week , if you really want to take your Band some where outside of the Garage


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't read every post, bb, and apparently you didn't either. I don't doubt there were several posts pointing out your good fortune. Unfortunately, you won't see it till the next time it happens and it includes child support and a house note. When it happens, next time, don't look for sympathy, It'll be YOUR fault, then.


----------

